

New in AFL: persistent mode - edward
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2015/06/new-in-afl-persistent-mode.html

======
eridius
> _On all supported OSes with the exception of MacOS X, the fork() call is
> actually surprisingly fast_

I'm curious about this. What makes fork() on OS X slower than other OSes?

~~~
milspec
MacOS X is BSD with the low-level part of the kernel replaced by the Mach
microkernel. Another way to say this is that the high-level parts of the BSD
kernel got stuffed into the Mach microkernel. This is a nasty horrid way to
design an OS. Microkernels add lots of pointless overhead while making the
code hard to clean up.

